# Touring Ethnic Markets



## Woodman1 (Dec 9, 2005)

The other day when Greg and I had lunch downtown, we went and toured both an Asian, and Italian market. I love checking out all the good, and often times weird, stuff in these places! Attached are a couple of photos from the Asia Food Company. The "Pork Fu" is dried BBQ"d Pork Butt (just add water!) The Durian fruit has a rather tasty description, but I saw a guy almost puke when eating this on a show once because this thing is supposed to taste and smell awful! It is actually banned from public consumption is Thailand! The prices on the jasmine rice are a fraction of the $4-5/ lb you would pay in the "ethnic needs" aisle of the local grocery! Same with the Arborio rice in the Italian market "Gallucci's" I pity anyone who doesn't have access to these kind of places. I also love the local Mexican "Mercado." Freshly rendered "Manteca" is an essential in good tamales! 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 9734532509


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 9, 2005)

Durian ... OMFG. I would never !


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 9, 2005)

Wood, should come down some Saturday morning and we'll go to Pittsburgh's strip district.  Good stuff there if you can avoid vomiting from all the Steeler's crap.  Great sandwiches at Primanti brothers.  Lot of ethnic stuff.  Springtime is better...warmer...less Steelers crap.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 9, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Those Blue Crabs look really small.



Yup... way small ... compared to the milk crates.


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey JereyBBQ  not quite sure which  way you're driving, but there is a good market in Wayne, PA    due west of Villanova on same road .. It's right past the Kenny Rodgers place on the right hand side of the road  the meat is awesome and the breads are wonderful


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Uncle Bubba, I've always wanted to try a Primanti since I saw it on the Food Network...why don't you go by and take some pics for us next time your there?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> The other day when Greg and I had lunch downtown, we went and toured both an Asian, and Italian market. I love checking out all the good, and often times weird, stuff in these places! Attached are a couple of photos from the Asia Food Company. The "Pork Fu" is dried BBQ"d Pork Butt (just add water!) The Durian fruit has a rather tasty description, but I saw a guy almost puke when eating this on a show once because this thing is supposed to taste and smell awful! It is actually banned from public consumption is Thailand! The prices on the jasmine rice are a fraction of the $4-5/ lb you would pay in the "ethnic needs" aisle of the local grocery! Same with the Arborio rice in the Italian market "Gallucci's" I pity anyone who doesn't have access to these kind of places. I also love the local Mexican "Mercado." Freshly rendered "Manteca" is an essential in good tamales!
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 9734532509



Personally, I avoid eating anything that has FU in its name.  I mean why take the chance? :grin:


----------



## K Kruger (Dec 10, 2005)

> I hear Trader Joes has Tri Tips and there is one in Wilmington, De.


Yes, they do.  202N just before the Penn line. They have them at the Marlton store too, on 73, if you ever head that way from Seaville.

Thailand is a major exporter of durians. They aren't banned from public consumption exactly but in many places there (and in some other southeast Asia countries) they are banned in specific public areas like train stations, some parks, and places frequented by tourists. They're tasty.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2005)

K in the house!!


----------



## K Kruger (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep, jes passin thru.



			
				Bob T said:
			
		

> If I remember right, Rocky ran through that market lol.


Yes. And they should be shooting Rocky 6 now. There was a call for extras in November with shooting supposed to start soon after. Can you believe it's been like 30 years since the first one?


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey Uncle Bubba, I've always wanted to try a Primanti since I saw it on the Food Network...why don't you go by and take some pics for us next time your there?



I've eaten at the one in Oakmont ,Pa. It is a handful of a sandwhich! We'll get photo's if we go!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 10, 2005)

Have to be a Saturday road trip Woody...you'd like it.  Only about 50 minutes or so from my house.  Great places for fresh bread, great coffees, biscotti, olives, cheeses, open fresh fish market(Wholey's), chinese place like you had pics of, Italian foods, India foods, etc.  The place that had the India foods had some dry soup packets.  A few years ago I found one that was...honest God...Cock Soup.  I bought 2 packs and gave one each to my brothers for Christmas that year.  We got a good laugh out of it...typical brotherly love...lol

Check out www.wholey.com and take the tour.

Primanti's in the strip is a lot different than the other locations...more authentic and has a sense of history.  Great samiches though.  Pickels are the best.  I always go for the corned beef.  I've heard the pastrami is great too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 10, 2005)

Try this one too.

www.primantibros.com


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 10, 2005)

BBQ NJ writes   >>> I got some Tri-Tip last time I was there... Never found any around here. Just need to figure out how I want to cook it<<<

Just had it tongiht...  love the stuff    ... curious how much they are charging out there .. I'll be near the Wayne store  either  Thursday  or Saturday....  Hopefully  ... =D>   I normally pay bout 3.99 a pound here  but then again I get into Restuarant Depot   which is a beautiful thing.. =D>


----------

